# In da DBSTalk hizzle'



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

CAUTION "MAY" CONTAIN OFFENSIVE LANGUAGE
(shouldn't be too bad though)

DBSTalk.com "Shizzled"


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

!Devil_lol :lol: :lol: :rolling: !rolling :icon_lol:

" Well folks, VOOM went dark last night but unless yo' ass has been living under a rock fo' da past few days, VOOM (at least in part) lives on through Dish network." A few of izzle members are reporting da new channels showing up in da programming guide, know what I'm sayin'? If yo' ass already has a dish pointed at 61.5, yo' ass can order da VOOM channels right now wit a simple phone call Dish." "

:rolling:


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

I thought it was hilarious too. I was just concerned about some of the language.
The best way to view it is to have two pages open, one normal, one "shizzled".
Check out the translation of "DVD", ...lmao.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

dummyproof said:


> Check out the translation of "DVD", ...lmao.


 :lol: Yeah, I saw that! :lol:

I thought it was funny, "More *HERE* 'n $#it" :rolling:

The stuffed shirts who never click on the "Laughter Is The Best Medicine" forum are sure missing out on some good drugs (i. e. "funny jokes"!). People should lighten up.... :sure:  :grin:


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh my god!!!!! !rolling


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That's funny stuff, know what I'm sayin'? :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> DBSTalk Porno Disc Giveaway
> Posted By: Mark Holtz - April 29th, 2005 09:32 AM - Replies (0)
> We're on a new server, might as well give away a Porno Disc!
> 
> Win a copy of one of da following:


:lol:


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

hahahha...if Chris only talk like this fo' real!



> Hope everyone had a bomb diggity weekend, know what I'm sayin'? It wuz busy here at DBSTalk so if yo' ass haven't tuned in since Friday, be sho check out da headlines from yesterday 'bout da VOOM - DISH transition, know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

While we are on the topic...I was just about to post this as another thread but it fits so well here....

It's all about that WOO WOO


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

n8dagr8 said:


> While we are on the topic...I was just about to post this as another thread but it fits so well here....
> 
> It's all about that WOO WOO


Personally, I think the whistles are stupid. However, when I was a bit younger my girl friend/wife to be knew I was on my way to her house from about a half mile away. There was nothing obstructing MY muffler.  When I was in my 30s I had a car with dual 48x4 glasspacks. I NEEDED them for towing.  Young people always do things to tick off older people and attract attention.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

The town I grew up in, when I was in my teens (not sure when) they passed a city ordinance that no one could hear your music from 10 feet away, but that was just the music. All the hicks had glass packs, they thought they were cool.  I thought it was stupid, and told my boyfriends (only had one at a time, of course ) they better not show up loudly in front of my house.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> The town I grew up in, when I was in my teens (not sure when) they passed a city ordinance that no one could hear your music from 10 feet away, but that was just the music. All the hicks had glass packs, they thought they were cool.  I thought it was stupid, and told my boyfriends (only had one at a time, of course ) they better not show up loudly in front of my house.


Hicks!!! I resemble that remark. I was living in southern California at the time, and I wasn't the only "hick" with a glasspack. :lol:


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Bogy said:


> Hicks!!! I resemble that remark. I was living in southern California at the time, and I wasn't the only "hick" with a glasspack. :lol:


...And when I say "hicks" I mean the guys who just wore Ropers and Wranglers, dusters and black felt hats. Some drove '60-something trucks (usually Chevys), but most drove rusty Silverados or Nissans/S-10s (listening to their _*rap*_ music, that was the funniest part!). They were just cowboy-wanna-bes. Sure they lived out in the country, on 3 acres in a $200,000+ house, not a cow or row of corn/wheat/alfalfa in sight. Not like here.

The main boyfriend cars that stick out in my mind were: a light blue Cadillac Sedan DeVille (mommy's car), a '60-something Chevy truck (step-side), and a '66 Mustang, OH and an early '80s Camaro (white, straight 4 :lol: ). Good times, good times!!   :sure:


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

The whistles are pretty stupid. And yes Nate, it fits this thread well. Did you notice that guy blowing right past the stop sign?

When I was kid we used to attach playing cards to our bike spokes with wooden clothespins. We thought that was cool.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> ...And when I say "hicks" I mean the guys who just wore Ropers and Wranglers, dusters and black felt hats. Some drove '60-something trucks (usually Chevys), but most drove rusty Silverados or Nissans/S-10s (listening to their _*rap*_ music, that was the funniest part!). They were just cowboy-wanna-bes. Sure they lived out in the country, on 3 acres in a $200,000+ house, not a cow or row of corn/wheat/alfalfa in sight. Not like here.
> 
> The main boyfriend cars that stick out in my mind were: a light blue Cadillac Sedan DeVille (mommy's car), a '60-something Chevy truck (step-side), and a '66 Mustang, OH and an early '80s Camaro (white, straight 4 :lol: ). Good times, good times!!   :sure:


60 something pickups. Those were brand new when I was in high school.  The car my girl friend drove a lot was really cool. '65 Thunderbird. She loved beating out 'Vettes. Remember the Beach Boys song "Fun, Fun, Fun"? Yeah, that was her.  What was really cool was when she let me drive.  Fortunately her dad really liked me. We hadn't been going together all that long when I had keys to their cars and dad's garage. Filled with all the equipment he brought home when he sold the garage he owned during a very long strike. His own sons, who weren't living at home, didn't have the keys to the garage.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

The guy who drove the '66 Mustang gave me a set of keys to it, real Mustang keys, with the horses, a very special day indeed.  Course he didn't let me have them until he taught me to drive it, I learned to drive a standard in that car.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Did you notice that guy blowing right past the stop sign?


You beat me to it. I hope that got noticed by the locals when it was on the air.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> You beat me to it. I hope that got noticed by the locals when it was on the air.


Was that when he was driving down the wrong side of the street? :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Yep. Hopefully he will get a knock on the door this evening.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey now, I never said I liked the whistles or wanted them. I just think that it's absolutely hilarious that this was really a TV interview. I wouldn't be too happy if any of my neighbors got those! I can't stand the one kid with the CRX as it is. It has one of those big tailpipes and he revs the engine for about 2 minutes before he leaves (sounds like a weadwacker on roids - you know what I'm talking about). I'm going to walk out and laugh in his face if I hear him throw a rod or something one morning...seriously, *in his face*.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Bogy said:


> Was that when he was driving down the wrong side of the street? :lol:


yeah, looks like he is about to wreck......but he never does. :grin:


----------

